

GOV.UK launches SSO including verification with online verification - theneb
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/introducing-govuk-verify/introducing-govuk-verify

======
theneb
I'll kick of the discussion, the existing government gateway system can be a
bit troublesome for those with forgotten details and deadline tax returns.

I helped out a collegue today login to their tax return and avoid a £100 fine.

The verification is based upon identity documents (Passport/Driving license),
bank transactions (given payment in month X) and other sources of data.

